# Welche Rasse/Hauptstadt soll es sein?



## -Haihappen- (21. November 2007)

Erläuterungen der einzelnen Städte könnt ihr euch im WAR-Wiki oder im Lexicanum durchlesen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich persönlich würde gerne mal die Türen der pikfeinen Engländern (Hochelfen) eintreten. Die Architektur ist einfach zu schön und zu fein um sie nicht zu zerstören.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Am meisten freue ich mich auf Karak Achtgipfel welches ja ehemalig von Zwergen erbaut - nun aber von den Grünhäuten "umfrisiert" wurde.

Wie sieht es bei euch aus?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jon_x (21. November 2007)

Ein Frisch gegrillter Zwerg ist mir da lieber ^^


----------



## El Pistolero (21. November 2007)

Ich würde am liebsten den "ach wir sind ja so böse" chaosfiguren zeigen wo der hammer hängt... *hihi wortspiel... hammer, hamemrträger versteht ihr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druchii (21. November 2007)

Werde einen Dunkelelfen spielen, bin aber gespannt wie Altdorf aussieht. Bin sicher die Stadt hat am meisten Charme von allen, weiss nicht wieso.

Am liebsten würde ich die Unvermeidliche Stadt des Chaos einreissen, da es beim Chaos sowieso immer aussieht als würden die nie aufräumen.

Sorry Chaos, aber ihr seid Chaoten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

… vielleicht doch ein sauberkeitsfanatischer Sigmarpriester..hmm TWINKEN ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xhudson (21. November 2007)

Da ich ja irgendwie hoffe das meine gilde doch noch ordnung spielt würde ich gerne Die Chaos stadt noch Chaotischer machen^^


----------



## Ilunadin (21. November 2007)

Xhudson schrieb:


> Da ich ja irgendwie hoffe das meine gilde doch noch ordnung spielt würde ich gerne Die Chaos stadt noch Chaotischer machen^^


Chaos muss man nicht zerstören is soweiso schon zerstört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich würde gerne den Zwergen eins auf die Mütze geben mit Grünhäuten oder Dunkelelfen :]  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PAUL555 (21. November 2007)

ich werd auf jeden fall nen schwarzork spielen.......oder doch nen chaosbabaren??
und am liebsten würd ich die stadt der elfen vernichten und ausplündern(die werden schon noch sehn wozu mein spalta gut is...^^) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xell9 (21. November 2007)

ich werde mich sicher in der hochelfen stadt wohlfühlen. die stadt wird sicher durch die archetektische brillianz der hochelfen zum augenschmaus ^^.
die erste stadt die den wut der hochelfen zu spüren bekommt, werden die rivalen die dunkelelfen sein .... muhahahaha


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (21. November 2007)

Ich werd vermutlich nen Dunkelelfen spielen ^^ Und da ich Menschen in MMOG´s nicht besonders mag haun wir mal Altdorf in schutt und asche


----------



## Feltaron_Syndikat (21. November 2007)

Da ich Zwerge bis auf das letzte Hasse (genauso wie Gnome in WoW), möchte ich die Stadt samt Volk von denen in Mulch verwandeln und mit deren Blut dann primitive Wandmalerein an der nächsten Hausecke machen !!!

Ich freu mich am meisten auf die Chaos, yea!


----------



## Barondil (21. November 2007)

Hm, als Zwerg würde man ja gerne wieder seine gefallene Wehrstadt zurückerobern und nicht in Schutt und Asche legen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem muss man ja leider Prioritäten setzten. 
Deswegen, *Lothern soll brennen* !!!! xD


----------



## Rootstrain (21. November 2007)

Ich werde einen Zwerg nehmen und erst die Orks, dann das Chaos und zum Schluss die Hochelfenstadt dem Erdboden gleichmachen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (21. November 2007)

Wenn ich du wäre, würde ich bei den Hochelfen anfangen. Erstens hast du dann mehr Gegner und zweitens kann ich als Ork dann Karaz-A-Karak plätten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (21. November 2007)

Ohh man als Hochelf hat man es hier echt schwer...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ich sag mal lieber nix gegen Zwerge sosnst fängt womöglich noch eine unendliche Diskussion an...
Ich würde am liebsten Malekiths Faust zerstören *brenn Dunkelelf, BREEEEEEEENNNNNNN in den Flammen*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Pistolero (22. November 2007)

irgendwie wird bei der umfrage schon wieder deutlich das chaos / ordnung verhältnis deutlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Haihappen- (22. November 2007)

El schrieb:


> irgendwie wird bei der umfrage schon wieder deutlich das chaos / ordnung verhältnis deutlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich glaube du meinst das Zerstörung/Ordnung Verhältnis - viele freuen sich zwar auf die Ordnungs-Städte, aber nur um sie zu zerstören..   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich denke aber das Verhältnis wird sich nach einiger Zeit einpendeln.


----------



## Thip (22. November 2007)

Also ich habe jetzt auch zu den Hochelfen gewechselt,weil ich das nicht gut finde das so viele zu Zerstörung wollen. Außerdem mag ich die Hochelfen,weil sie so edel sind und da sie sehr viel Unterstützung brauchen. Da irgentwie nich so viele bei den Hochelfen spielen wollen, keine Ahnung aus welchem Grund. Also ich finde die Klassen bei den Hochelfen sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und ich bin mal auf die Stadt der Hochelfen gespannt


Also für die edelste Rasse bei WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Thip


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (22. November 2007)

Thip schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt auch zu den Hochelfen gewechselt,weil ich das nicht gut finde das so viele zu Zerstörung wollen. Außerdem mag ich die Hochelfen,weil sie so edel sind und da sie sehr viel Unterstützung brauchen. Da irgentwie nich so viele bei den Hochelfen spielen wollen, keine Ahnung aus welchem Grund. Also ich finde die Klassen bei den Hochelfen sehr gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja richtig so. Endlich mal einer hier mit Verstand und Weisheit^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Trotzdem bin ich immer noch schockiert das mehr als ein Viertel, Lothern abfackeln wollen!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traxxz (23. November 2007)

Mir ist egal welche Stadt ich brandschatze solange die eigene Hauptstadt in Sicherheit ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Druchii (23. November 2007)

Traxxz schrieb:


> Mir ist egal welche Stadt ich brandschatze solange die eigene Hauptstadt in Sicherheit ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weiser Gedanke.

Vieleicht werde ich doch mit dem Sigmarpreister beginnen.


----------



## Wagdy (23. November 2007)

Machenz die Erdnuggelstadd pladd wi da Tella. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Karak Achtgipfel - Greenskinz for the win!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zauma (23. November 2007)

Leider ist ja die echte Hauptstadt der Dunkelelfen nicht im Spiel. Da kann man ja immer noch auf ein Add-On hoffen. Ich möchte auch mal ins eisige Naggaroth reisen dürfen und Naggarond besuchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thip (23. November 2007)

Billy schrieb:


> Ja richtig so. Endlich mal einer hier mit Verstand und Weisheit^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja also wenn alle die die Orks spielen ungefär den gleichen IQ haben wie die Orks selber dann brauchen wir uns auch keine Sorgen um Lothern machen. Aber da ich das nich glaube^^. Naja ich würde sagen, dass wir das trotz der nicht guten umstäde(noch milde ausgedrückt) unsere Stadt nicht abbrennen lassen müssen. Wir haben immerhin die Weisesten Zauberer und viele mute krieger die sich mit Stolz füllen können wenn da so ein paar "böse" Jungs kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also Zerstörung wir warten auf euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Thip


----------



## Crult (23. November 2007)

Also ich als passionierter Zwergen Spieler freue mich riesig da drauf denn Orks eine von ganz tief unten zu verpassen.
 Ich denke aber, dass nicht nur angreifen sondern auch die Verteidigung seiner eigenen Stadt richtig geil wird.

Also zusammenfassend würde ich sagen: Ich brauch Warhammer!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (24. November 2007)

Thip schrieb:


> Ja also wenn alle die die Orks spielen ungefär den gleichen IQ haben wie die Orks selber dann brauchen wir uns auch keine Sorgen um Lothern machen. Aber da ich das nich glaube^^. Naja ich würde sagen, dass wir das trotz der nicht guten umstäde(noch milde ausgedrückt) unsere Stadt nicht abbrennen lassen müssen. Wir haben immerhin die Weisesten Zauberer und viele mute krieger die sich mit Stolz füllen können wenn da so ein paar "böse" Jungs kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du musst nur bedenken das wir nicht gerade viele sind. Aber hey, so ist es doch auch in der Welt von Warhammer: es gibt kaum noch Hochelfen, und trotzdem verteidigen sie ihr Land schon Jahrtausende!


----------



## Nevad (24. November 2007)

Ich werde eine Grünhaut und am liebsten werd ich Altdorf bekämpfen denke ich :-)

Sieht sehr prall aus,mit den vielen kleinen Gassen..
Da kann man bestimmt gut durchrennen und alles ummurksen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marci3012 (24. November 2007)

ich tendiere eher zum chaos!!! also werd ich ebenfalls altforf zermalmen. die imps werden leiden müssen *böses lachen*^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wando (25. November 2007)

Barondil schrieb:


> Hm, als Zwerg würde man ja gerne wieder seine gefallene Wehrstadt zurückerobern und nicht in Schutt und Asche legen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich schliesse mich Barondil an, leider ist es den Zwergen noch vergönnt Hochelfen zu töten. Aber früher oder später wird Lothren brennen, der Groll wird mächtig sein!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baalzamon666 (25. November 2007)

Ich weis nicht wen ich im am liebsten zerstören würde(ich bin sowohl was Onlinegames(WoW) als auch Tabletop (HdR) angeht fremdgänger), aber ich denke Hochelfen kommen gut - ich bin eher der Magier typ
Allerdings gab es bei noch keiner Fraktion eine wirkliche Charakterklasse die mich überzeugen konnte. Gibt allerdings noch chance wenn der Erzmagier(zum dem (zumindest in dem Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ja recht wenig da steht) oder der andere Freie Charakterslot bei den Hochelfen gut werden.

Glaube aber von dem was ich gehört und gesehen hab, dass das Spiel gut wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  - auch wenn ich keinen guten Charakter für mich gesehen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Haihappen- (25. November 2007)

Barondil schrieb:


> Hm, als Zwerg würde man ja gerne wieder seine gefallene Wehrstadt zurückerobern und nicht in Schutt und Asche legen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Genau, die Zwerge holen sich einfach Karak Achtgipfel zurück, die Grünhäute krallen sich Lothern und lassen ihren künstlerischen Veranlagungen freien Lauf. Alle wären glücklich (bis auf die Hochelfen)..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein schöner Traum.


----------



## Jqe (26. November 2007)

chaos überall so soll es sein


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (27. November 2007)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> Genau, die Zwerge holen sich einfach Karak Achtgipfel zurück, die Grünhäute krallen sich Lothern und lassen ihren künstlerischen Veranlagungen freien Lauf. Alle wären glücklich (bis auf die Hochelfen)..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Haha. Die Orks sollen erstmal durch unsere Magiebarrieren rund um die Insel kommen. Bisher haben das kaum Orks geschafft. Und wenn es Orks bis nach Ulthuan geschafft haben, werden sie von unseren Schwertern niedergeschlagen und von unseren Drachen verbrannt und verschlungen hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagon1 (1. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin schon ziemlich auf die die Hauptstadt des Chaos gespannt und würde am liebsten die Stadt des imperiums brennen sehen...........je grösser die Gebäude desto grösser der daraus enstehende Scheiterhaufen.......

Würd mich interessieren ob die so eine Art tödliches Duell im Spiel erlauben welches dazu führt das RP-Orks sich auf den Weg zur Schlacht gegenseitig umbringen können weil den langweilig wird. ^^
Eventuel auch ne Möglichkeit dann für die Zwerge den Hochelfen auf die Mütze zu geben und für fanatische Menschen ihre Mitbürger zu töten weil sie ja unter Umständen doch Chaosanhänger sein könnten.........wenn dann alle anderen "Schlachtgruppen" sich gegenseitig oder untereinander dezimiert haben kommt dann der unvermeidliche Sieg des Chaos! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    ( Vorausgesetzt alle vertiefen sich bis zum Letzten ins RP )


Mit gespanntem Gruss


Tarrion


----------



## Noxiel (2. Dezember 2007)

Sollte ich wider Erwarten mit WAR anfangen, dann als stämmiger Zwerg und meine erste Wahl als Zerstörung würde auf Lothern der Hochelfen fallen.

Als Zwerg muß ich da nur konsequent sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rashnuk (2. Dezember 2007)

Die Zwerge haben in den Karak Gipfeln nix zu suchen ...
de Zwergä werd' ich' mosh'n soh richtisch zerfleischhhhenn'n

Und sonst auf die Ork Stadt


----------



## Littleheroe (2. Dezember 2007)

habe zwerge oben und hochelfen unten gewählt. spiele zwar wow aber klingt ungefähr gleich wie zwerge-nachtelfen.

ich weis das dunkelelfen nicht wie nachtelfen sind, also kommt mir nicht mit dem^^


----------



## Crytec (2. Dezember 2007)

also ich werd nen orc spilen und dann erstma die fetten und besoffenen  zwerge angreifen 
Für die Zerstörung ...... HORDE *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (2. Dezember 2007)

wird genau der fall sein wie in wow ganz am anfang... kiddys die nur das gute sein wollen und gegen das böse kämpft, meiner meinung gibt es nicht böse oder gute sondern richtig oder falsch!
auserdem böse oder gute wie ihr sagt sind nur die hinten am pc sind


----------



## TheHeretic (3. Dezember 2007)

Auch wenn es das falsche Thema ist, denke ich bei W.A.R wird es genau andersherum.
Die Mehrheit wird Zerstörung spielen...
Es ist schade... da ich in der Minderheit spielen möchte, aber mich mit Ordnung einfach nicht Anfreunden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (3. Dezember 2007)

ist euch mal aufgefallen, das es ca 103 leute gibt die ne ordnung stadt gewählt haben, aber nur 89 Leute chaosstädte in schutt udn Asche liegen sehen wollen?
ich tendenzier mal starkd dazu, das da der Zwrgen-Elfenhass durchblickt^^


----------



## Talmir (3. Dezember 2007)

tjo da ich mit leib und seele zwerg bin freue ich mich natürlich am meisten auf meine hauptstadt.

vernichten würde ich am liebsten gleich alle versammlungsorte dieser sich immer schneller ausbreitenden brut namens zerstörung.

aber ich werde mich als zwerg natürlich als erstes um karak achtgipfel kümmern. wo einst zwergenhand eine festung schuff sollen auch wieder zwerge unter der erde leben.

mfg


----------



## Devilyn (3. Dezember 2007)

muhaahahahahahahah hochelfen kaputt machen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und dunkelelf sein gnarrrrrrrrrr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (3. Dezember 2007)

die unvermeindliche stadt is von den konzeptzeichnungen schon ein wahrer AUGENschmaus^^. und von dem video das ich gesehen hab, war auch net schlecht, wobei man bedenken muss das sie sich noch in arbeit befindet.
und als chaos liebhaber würde ich sehr gerne altdorf dem erdboden gleich machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Triceratroll (3. Dezember 2007)

der einzich gude zwerch is nen tota zwerch.. und das einzije was noch bessa is wie nen tota zwerch is nen sterbända zwerch der dir sagt wo seine kumpelz sind..


oder wie ging das noch^^


----------



## Joetea (9. Dezember 2007)

wo kann ich nachschauen wie die klassen aussehen?


----------



## Sukiz (9. Dezember 2007)

bei google einfach warhammer online eingeben und da werden dir 100 fanseiten gezeigt auf denen du das inruhe nachschauen kannst. bzw es sind noch nicht alle klassen veröffentlicht


----------



## -Haihappen- (9. Dezember 2007)

Joetea schrieb:


> wo kann ich nachschauen wie die klassen aussehen?


Hier gibt es Bilder zu den Karrieren.. musst dich immer weiter durchklicken.

Das Imperium nähert sich Lothern in Sachen Schutt und Asche.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verce (10. Dezember 2007)

ich glaub die zwergenstadt wird geil. die sind irgendwie immer ziemlich imposant
weniger interessant werden denk ich die elfen-städte


----------



## PAUL555 (10. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ich freu mich auf jeden fall schon darauf altdorf zu vernichten und auszuplündern =)


----------



## Joetea (12. Dezember 2007)

hey, danke. jetzt weiss ich bescheid


----------



## Black Hawk (12. Dezember 2007)

ich würde zu gerne als zwerg mal "Die Grünen" verhauen...wird bestimmt lustich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

